# Danny Green is fuming!!!!!!! about to name fraud.



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

__ https://www.facebook.com/DannyGreenBoxer/posts/10152442777151543





> Danny Green
> 
> June 6 at 10:17pm ·
> .
> ...


 I wonder if he will use a DVD to expose this fraud.










Who is probably @Teke.:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

What would being hosed down in vinegar do? Shit. Now I'm thinking about hot chips. I'm hungry!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> What would being hosed down in vinegar do? Shit. Now I'm thinking about hot chips. I'm hungry!


I just had chips for dinner, they were yummy. :lol:


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> What would being hosed down in vinegar do? Shit. Now I'm thinking about hot chips. I'm hungry!





Sox said:


> I just had chips for dinner, they were yummy. :lol:


Cunts, no hot chips here. Here, no hot chips! And no, thanks to you to, I really feel like hot chips. Not half as much as this fraud would though, after he's been hosed down in vinegar.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Cunts, no hot chips here. Here, no hot chips! And no, thanks to you to, I really feel like hot chips. Not half as much as this fraud would though, after he's been hosed down in vinegar.


 Ahh you're attention span is as poor as mine and @Sox not helping :lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

That's a highly embarrassing post to make on social media....... No body cares about you yellow machine.. Got it!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Ahh you're attention span is as poor as mine and @*Sox* not helping :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


>


Far out. They're top shelf from the local too!


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's a highly embarrassing post to make on social media....... No body cares about you yellow machine.. Got it!


A fair bee in his bonnet there. I wouldn't go as far as embarrassing but not sure its worthy of a public post.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Far out. They're top shelf from the local too!


They are top shelf, damn you Sox, damn you to hell.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> That's a highly embarrassing post to make on social media....... No body cares about you yellow machine.. Got it!


 Good on Greeny for exposing the sick lieing frauds. May they be publicly named and drenched in vinegar. :clap:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Good on Greeny for exposing the sick lieing frauds. May they be publicly named and drenched in vinegar. :clap:


:lol: not bad


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

How ironic Danni Grinning Greeny exposing fraud and people who bend the truth. Claimed to be the best cruiserweight world champion in the world yet NEVER beat ANY cruiserweights unless they were made to drain down well under the cruiserweight limit. The only times he fought cruiserweights who could weigh-in at 200 lbs guess what ? Yep he was brutally ktfo. Also reckons he's a 4 time 3 weight multiple world champ and anyone who isn't a casual fan knows thats a laughable suggestion.

Oh how ironic Danni.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

fuck, look at you turds :rofl

I'm sure Green knows who you all are because you're all so important in the world of boxing

wankersatsch


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Bradman said:


> fuck, look at you turds :rofl
> 
> I'm sure Green knows who you all are because you're all so important in the world of boxing
> 
> wankersatsch


Get back to the NRL thread and cheer on your Hero's in life


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradman said:


> fuck, look at you turds :rofl
> 
> I'm sure Green knows who you all are because you're all so important in the world of boxing
> 
> wankersatsch


:readthre or :fuckoff

Unless you have hot chips.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Kel said:


> Get back to the NRL thread and cheer on your Hero's in life


kkkkkkkkkkel


----------



## Raff (Jun 25, 2013)

Now I feel like hot chips you ass holes


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Raff said:


> Now I feel like hot chips you ass holes


 :lol:


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradman said:


> fuck, look at you turds :rofl
> 
> I'm sure Green knows who you all are because you're all so important in the world of boxing
> 
> wankersatsch


I ain't said fuck all about Danny cos I don't fancy him clocking me on the soft part of my skull .


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Somebody must be claiming they were his trainer to get more clients or something? Bizarre


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Why does he speak that way?? :lol: Anger management Danny green


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How ironic Danni Grinning Greeny exposing fraud and people who bend the truth. Claimed to be the best cruiserweight world champion in the world yet NEVER beat ANY cruiserweights unless they were made to drain down well under the cruiserweight limit. The only times he fought cruiserweights who could weigh-in at 200 lbs guess what ? Yep he was brutally ktfo. Also reckons he's a 4 time 3 weight multiple world champ and anyone who isn't a casual fan knows thats a laughable suggestion.
> 
> Oh how ironic Danni.


Don't forget that he's a legend of boxing now, due to defeating a legend and becoming one.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> I ain't said fuck all about Danny cos I don't fancy him clocking me on the soft part of my skull .


:lol:


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Somebody must be claiming they were his trainer to get more clients or something? Bizarre


No shit


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I think Green is very popular because of his unassuming and straightforward interactions with social media, it definitely polarises him also, sometimes he is too eager to share unnecessary news, but it certainly gets people talking, case in point here.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bradman said:


> fuck, look at you turds :rofl
> 
> I'm sure Green knows who you all are because you're all so important in the world of boxing
> 
> wankersatsch


 Back to the NRL thread babbling about Souths or to the lounge getting owned by all and sundry and posting pictures of other peoples yachts you can see from a distance from your shoebox apartment in Cronulla choad.:hi:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Francis75 said:


> How ironic Danni Grinning Greeny exposing fraud and people who bend the truth. Claimed to be the best cruiserweight world champion in the world yet NEVER beat ANY cruiserweights unless they were made to drain down well under the cruiserweight limit. The only times he fought cruiserweights who could weigh-in at 200 lbs guess what ? Yep he was brutally ktfo. Also reckons he's a 4 time 3 weight multiple world champ and anyone who isn't a casual fan knows thats a laughable suggestion.
> 
> Oh how ironic Danni.


 Leave Danny alone he beat a prime Roy Jones,smoked Cruiserweight supremo Siaca in 3 rounds,crushed the warrior Briggs in 29 seconds,and boxed like a fox to beat undefeated Cruiserweight royalty BJ Flores who's glittering resume included such illustrious names as Andy Sample,Ali Supreme,Chris Thomas,Matt Hicks,Epifiona Mendoza and Darnell Wilson. Only bradman could handle to Danny Green.:bart


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Back to the NRL thread babbling about Souths or to the lounge getting owned by all and sundry and *posting pictures of other peoples yachts you can see from a distance from your shoebox apartment in Cronulla choad.*:hi:


:deal:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Leave Danny alone he beat a prime Roy Jones,smoked Cruiserweight supremo Siaca in 3 rounds,*crushed the warrior Briggs in 29 seconds*,and boxed like a fox to beat undefeated Cruiserweight royalty BJ Flores who's glittering resume included such illustrious names as Andy Sample,Ali Supreme,Chris Thomas,Matt Hicks,Epifiona Mendoza and Darnell Wilson. Only bradman could handle to Danny Green.:bart


:lol: You're on fire this morning Stiffy!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> :deal:lol::lol::lol:


 The guys an idiot. Hates boxing rarely watches it posts about people commenting about Danny Green saying'' Danny wouldn't care what you think'' yet he himself does the same about Nick Politis. He and other Souths supporters do it on their forums Nick Politis is too busy being rich and polishing premiership trophies won in the last 40 years to worry about what they think but they still do it. Danny has commented more than once on what people write about him in forums and even got Wlod to alter his website after he was caught out trying to downplay his suicide attempt.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The guys an idiot. Hates boxing rarely watches it posts about people commenting about Danny Green saying'' Danny wouldn't care what you think'' yet he himself does the same about Nick Politis. He and other Souths supporters do it on their forums Nick Politis is too busy being rich and polishing premiership trophies won in the last 40 years to worry about what they think but they still do it. Danny has commented more than once on what people write about him in forums and even got Wlod to alter his website after he was caught out trying to downplay his suicide attempt.


Do you ever consider that the guy is trying to be ironic, he does it because people bite every single time. It's probably similar to how you goad buster over on ESB from his point of view. As for Danny commenting, is that what you are trying to achieve, do you want him to comment back directly to you? why don't you write on his Facebook Page with a rational, well thought out argument, he might answer you, then you may finally get some closure rather than extrapolating rumours about the guy.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Do you ever consider that the guy is trying to be ironic, he does it because people bite every single time. It's probably similar to how you goad buster over on ESB from his point of view. As for Danny commenting, is that what you are trying to achieve, do you want him to comment back directly to you? why don't you write on his Facebook Page with a rational, well thought out argument, he might answer you, then you may finally get some closure rather than extrapolating rumours about the guy.


 I don't have facebook I seen this on twitter.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I don't have facebook I seen this on twitter.


Well maybe you should invest, i'm sure he would be all too happy to answer your questions he spends half his day answering people on social media


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> The guys an idiot. Hates boxing rarely watches it posts about people commenting about Danny Green saying'' Danny wouldn't care what you think'' yet he himself does the same about Nick Politis. He and other Souths supporters do it on their forums Nick Politis is too busy being rich and polishing premiership trophies won in the last 40 years to worry about what they think but they still do it. Danny has commented more than once on what people write about him in forums and even got Wlod to alter his website after he was caught out trying to downplay his suicide attempt.


Yeh I know _wide open anus_ is fuckstick of the highest order, but Greeny's ok. :lp


----------



## Teke (Jul 13, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh I know _wide open anus_ is fuckstick of the highest order, but Greeny's ok. :lp


You've grown nasty since the switch to this site, everything ok bro?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Yeh I know _wide open anus_ is fuckstick of the highest order, but Greeny's ok. :lp


 Greeny complains about social media and internet forums on the one hand concerning Wlod when he tried to deny he tried to commit suicide(It was on his website and various other media outlets).

http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/...hits-back-at-coward-tweet-20110917-1keyb.html



> Green was infuriated by a rumour aired on a boxing forum in July. This suggested the Polish champion tried to commit suicide by taking an overdose of sleeping pills after a domestic dispute surfaced.
> 
> ''Someone posted it on the web,'' Green said. ''I was aware of the rumour when I negotiated with Wlodarcyzk's camp because they raised the matter.
> 
> ...


 And now he's whining about something as trivial as this and talking tough all on the social media which he loves.atsch

I wish buster was here to call me a goose and a *HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!* :smile


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Hey Stiffy just go directly through Danny's PR adviser - sawspan for any issues


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

I especially like this bit:

''Unfortunately when you're successful some people, who don't have a good attitude about life, write bad things. I stopped reading the forums a long time ago.''

So he did read the forums when they pumped him up? But as soon as some home truths came out he calls them as having bad attitudes in life :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Saw's was talking about bradman not Greeny. I think.


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Saw's was talking about bradman not Greeny. I think.


Good pick up i just looked at it again :cheers


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Teke said:


> You've grown nasty since the switch to this site, everything ok bro?


Nah man all good, I gather you don't know WOR to well?


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Greeny complains about social media and internet forums on the one hand concerning Wlod when he tried to deny he tried to commit suicide(It was on his website and various other media outlets).
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/sport/boxing/...hits-back-at-coward-tweet-20110917-1keyb.html
> 
> ...


So the evidence for Wold trying to kill himself was just something posted on an internet forum?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Do you ever consider that the guy is trying to be ironic, he does it because people bite every single time. It's probably similar to how you goad buster over on ESB from his point of view. As for Danny commenting, is that what you are trying to achieve, do you want him to comment back directly to you? why don't you write on his Facebook Page with a rational, well thought out argument, he might answer you, then you may finally get some closure rather than extrapolating rumours about the guy.


No , he's eight Pom as well , his grandad was from Yorkshire , I don't mind WOR he's just a wind up merchant ( understand that and all is Fonzie ) .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Tuff Gong said:


> So the evidence for Wold trying to kill himself was just something posted on an internet forum?


 And several sources from July 2011.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?p=10251682

http://www.boxingscene.com/wlodarczyk-hospitalized-antidepressant-overdose--41842

It is also on his website it was late July 2011.

http://translate.google.com.au/tran...dbox=0&usg=ALkJrhiqNRygTnRWaiAvmYtIPOtdCMqOEg

Though from memory Green had made an approach before his suicide attempt.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

> Add a comment
> 
> Wasilewski Krzysztof Wlodarczyk on the state
> 
> ...


----------



## donkeyking (May 21, 2013)

So Green finally looked in the mirror and did not like what he saw?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

But Green had been in negotiations with Wlod since June 22 well before Wlods suicide attempt in July 21 donkeyking. And also Huck was going to fight him he was(and still is) the WBC Cruiserweight world champion.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Back to the NRL thread babbling about Souths or to the lounge getting owned by all and sundry and posting pictures of other peoples yachts you can see from a distance from your shoebox apartment in Cronulla choad.:hi:


I really do suspect you're a bit simple

or i'm sure your family call you special


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> I think Green is very popular because of his unassuming and straightforward interactions with social media, it definitely polarises him also, sometimes he is too eager to share unnecessary news, but it certainly gets people talking, case in point here.


It makes him money you simple cunt atsch

If you're a boxer with some profile in this country, & Danny Green has a bigger profile than most, you need to be all over social media being the good guy & thats what he does, he'll get paid invites to functions, to radio & TV, he'll sell merch, theres no use officially retiring because whilst he's still seemingly active he's even more marketable

Seriously, all you cunts ever do is moan & groan about the state of Australian boxing & then when some bloke takes it upon himself to have a go & get ahead, all you do is bag him, i'm sure he couldn't give a fuck that a bunch of fat nobodies sweating & slobbering onto their keyboards death ride him but why be such retards???


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Nah man all good, I gather you don't know WOR to well?


its not all good at all is it son??

you're just a deprived little fuckstick from a shit suburb with shit all prospects in life, & to top it all off you were born with an ugly head like your mums, you poor cunt :rofl


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> No , he's eight Pom as well , his grandad was from Yorkshire , I don't mind WOR he's just a wind up merchant ( understand that and all is Fonzie ) .


I have no grandparent from anywhere else but Australia you poor taff bastard atsch


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

[email protected] Sawspan knows that you simpleton he is a Green fan you ignorant buffoon.:lol:

Why you rack up 900 odd posts on a sport you hate Sawspan actually knows what's going on.:lol:

Stick to posting in the lounge,NRL or Souths forums moaning about Nick Politis who's doghouse is bigger than your apartment.:rofl


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Bradman said:


> It makes him money you simple cunt atsch
> 
> If you're a boxer with some profile in this country, & Danny Green has a bigger profile than most, you need to be all over social media being the good guy & thats what he does, he'll get paid invites to functions, to radio & TV, he'll sell merch, theres no use officially retiring because whilst he's still seemingly active he's even more marketable
> 
> Seriously, all you cunts ever do is moan & groan about the state of Australian boxing & then when some bloke takes it upon himself to have a go & get ahead, all you do is bag him, i'm sure he couldn't give a fuck that a bunch of fat nobodies sweating & slobbering onto their keyboards death ride him but why be such retards???


Wow, you are trying to school somebody who works in advertising on the effectiveness of social media and self promotion, when i had already stated that it was effective for him. You are a small minded heathen


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Wow, you are trying to school somebody who works in advertising on the effectiveness of social media and self promotion, when i had already stated that it was effective for him. You are a small minded heathen


small minded.....no

heathen......fair call cunt


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really hoped there would be more talk about hot chips and vinegar, give me vinegar over tomato or that horrible bbq sauce anyday


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Really hoped there would be more talk about hot chips and vinegar, give me vinegar over tomato or that horrible bbq sauce anyday


The mayonnaise that the dutch have with their Fries is delicious also.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fair call on the mayonnaise, are you a thick cut or fry type of guy? Me I love the bigger cut.


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bradman said:


> small minded.....no
> 
> heathen......fair call cunt


Mate don't just come in here abusing everyone. Its not what this place is for. If you keep doing it you can have a break.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Fair call on the mayonnaise, are you a thick cut or fry type of guy? Me I love the bigger cut.


It purely depends on the mood for me, i like the softer fries sometimes, but ultimately i think i prefer the thick cut type with crispy batter or seasoning.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> Mate don't just come in here abusing everyone. Its not what this place is for. If you keep doing it you can have a break.


oh god

what am i dealing with?

look mr errr Bruiser, can i call you Bruised??

Bruised, its like this knackers, that was short, fast , hard comedic gold, i realise that it went over a group of boxing enthusiasts head, i mean thats par for the course, i really feel you need to give me my head & let me lead, lets face it i'm a leader in here, i'm much more intelligent than this lot

just back up, ok bruised???


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Bradman said:


> oh god
> 
> what am i dealing with?
> 
> ...


You're welcome to call it what you like.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

bruiserh89 said:


> You're welcome to call it what you like.


Bruisey Bruised Brusereno????


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bradman said:


> its not all good at all is it son??
> 
> you're just a deprived little fuckstick from a shit suburb with shit all prospects in life, & to top it all off you were born with an ugly head like your mums, you poor cunt :rofl


Aww, wassup choad, you sound upset... :lol:


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> It purely depends on the mood for me, i like the softer fries sometimes, but ultimately i think i prefer the thick cut type with crispy batter or seasoning.


Man after my own heart, what is every ones opinion on wedges? I just think they need to decide wether they are a chip or small baked potato


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> Aww, wassup choad, you sound upset... :lol:


obviously we are communicating through a computer, you can't hear me, thus you cannot ascertain how i sound

you really are simple


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bradman said:


> obviously we are communicating through a computer, you can't hear me, thus you cannot ascertain how i sound
> 
> you really are simple


We can see right through you choad, go back to masturbating over all the yachts you can see from your shoebox.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

Sox said:


> We can see right through you choad, go back to masturbating over all the yachts you can see from your shoebox.


:-(

I could buy your whole family & put them to work in my garden, be careful


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Bradman said:


> :-(
> 
> I could buy your whole family & put them to work in my garden, be careful


You don't have a garden. :lol:


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradman said:


> :-(
> 
> I could buy your whole family & put them to work in my garden, be careful


Do you grow potatoes? Because I'm pretty sure this thread is now about hotchips


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

Remember when CHB first started and Wide Open Anus got turfed after 5 posts....... That was a funny day


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Do you grow potatoes? Because I'm pretty sure this thread is now about hotchips


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Remember when CHB first started and Wide Open Anus got turfed after 5 posts....... That was a funny day


I do, and it was. :lol:


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Yeah...hot chips or fuck off!
:readthre

My favoute with Chicken Schnitzel.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: who invented the hotchips? I know the English like them with pretty much any meal but can they lay claim to inventing this delightful snack


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Well...they are made of potatoes...to be sure to be sure.

Must have been the Irish.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

abe01 said:


> :lol: who invented the hotchips? I know the English like them with pretty much any meal but can they lay claim to inventing this delightful snack


No idea, but they one of my favourites.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)




----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Mmmm...Chicken...n CHIPS!


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Traditional wrap or cardboard box?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Newspaper.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> Newspaper.


Yes!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> Newspaper.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Correct!! Paper all day every day. Lemon on chips is it a little gay?


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Sox said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Correct!! Paper all day every day. Lemon on chips is it a little gay?


A little.

Vinegar is the shits brah!


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

So...Danny Green is sitting at home trying to read this thread...and he's just gone and ordered a kilo of hot chips...home delivered!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> So...Danny Green is sitting at home trying to read this thread...and he's just gone and ordered a kilo of hot chips...home delivered!


I might buy shares in a potato farm.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

:lol:

So I'm assuming...this thread has gone slightly off topic?


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

zelky said:


> So...Danny Green is sitting at home trying to read this thread...and he's just gone and ordered a kilo of hot chips...home delivered!


He strikes me as a straight up tomatoe sauce kind of guy, anyone else get that vibe?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

zelky said:


> :lol:
> 
> So I'm assuming...this thread has gone slightly off topic?


It wasn't much chop anyway, chips are far more interesting.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Yeah I agree...I don't think he's going to be drowning them in Mayo.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Sox said:


> It wasn't much chop anyway, chips are far more interesting.


I can imagine some poor bastard signing up to the forum...starts a thread about Danny Green.

And we all start talking about chips in the poor bastards thread...
:lol:


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

hotchips ftw


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

North camp Aldershot England has the best cheesy chips on the planet , many a morning I've woken up with those little beauties all over the pillow and in my hair , Danny couldn't handle cheesy fucking chips he would make them boil down to McDonalds French fries before he entertained them .


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> North camp Aldershot England has the best cheesy chips on the planet , many a morning I've woken up with those little beauties all over the pillow and in my hair , Danny couldn't handle cheesy fucking chips he would make them boil down to McDonalds French fries before he entertained them .


Cheesy chips. I might sound obvious but what do they do to them? Sound ok.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Chips cooked in beef fat with a subtle hint of vinegar thrown into the mix then a strong cheddar cheese basted onto the darlings , after clubbing with the fine young ladies ( slags ) of Aldershot back when I were a lad twas the breakfast of this particular champion .... :lol:


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

They sound amazing josey, are they just as good sober as drunk?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

abe01 said:


> They sound amazing josey, are they just as good sober as drunk?


I don't know Abe i ain't ever had them sober mate . Just cook your Jockey Whips then sprinkle with a generous amount of mature cheddar and put them under a grill . HP brown on the side or a chopped hot chilli pepper .


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> So...Danny Green is sitting at home trying to read this thread...and he's just gone and ordered a kilo of hot chips...home delivered!


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

zelky said:


> :lol:
> 
> So I'm assuming...this thread has gone slightly off topic?


 It certainly has it has gone from Danny Green exposing frauds claiming to be his trainer. To why_dope_n_road making a tit of himself saying he could by and sell peoples families because he owns a 1 bedroom bedsit with partial views of other peoples yachts 200 metres away at Cronulla. To chips and what people like on them I like tomato sauce myself but occasionally I will dip them in the yolk of a soft fried eggs with a bit of salt.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good post stiff but please stay on topic,we only care about the chips here now. Breakfast chips is a whole new discussion. I agree with the chip in egg and they are also good for soaking up the baked beans sauce. Can't agree on the tommy sauce though haha


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Is he talking about Dave Birchel?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Is he talking about Dave Birchel?


Chips only mate. :nono


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Is he talking about Dave Birchel?


 Nah mate Greeny provided Birchy with a reference when he got done for extortion.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/National/ExGreen-coach-jailed-for-extortion/2006/12/06/1165081007827.html



> Ex-Green coach jailed for extortion
> 
> Email
> Print
> ...


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

Sox said:


> Chips only mate. :nono


Sorry mate. I posted that after only reading page 1. Chicken salt and tomato sauce personally.


----------



## Crusher (Jun 14, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Nah mate Greeny provided Birchy with a reference when he got done for extortion.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/National/ExGreen-coach-jailed-for-extortion/2006/12/06/1165081007827.html


That's what I thought. But he wasn't on the list that's why I posed the question.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Though Grinning Greeny has been known to flip flop no excuses,training great,better man on the night,epiphany retirement no amount of money will make me come back,offer from Shumenov,offering Hopkins 40-60 split etc. etc. @Crusher.
And yes you're right he isn't on the list you could be right Crusher. Though if it is Birchy it could be easily proven he trained him as I did with that article. But you know Grinning Greeny''Hey true blue Im staunch and loyal(until it doesn't suit me or makes me look bad).


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Sorry mate. I posted that after only reading page 1. Chicken salt and tomato sauce personally.


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Oh fuck off...I've got a gut full of pasta.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Good post stiff but please stay on topic,we only care about the chips here now. Breakfast chips is a whole new discussion. I agree with the chip in egg and they are also good for soaking up the baked beans sauce. Can't agree on the tommy sauce though haha


Now breakfast chips could be a thing, I like the idea.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just picture it dale, Sunday morning big cup of coffee plate with two soft eggs,bacon toast baked beans and a pile of chips


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Crusher said:


> Sorry mate. I posted that after only reading page 1. Chicken salt and tomato sauce personally.


Chicken salt, really!? :huh


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Just picture it dale, Sunday morning big cup of coffee plate with two soft eggs,bacon toast baked beans and a pile of chips


Ohhhh, I'll have to try that, swap out the coffee for OJ though for me. :smile


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Chicken salt, really!? :huh


Chicken salt is yummy on chips.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Chicken salt is yummy on chips.


Maybe occasionally, chips and plain salt (with whatever condiment one wishes) is the go, for mine. Chips with normal salt and chicken gravy, however..........


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Maybe occasionally, chips and plain salt (with whatever condiment one wishes) is the go, for mine. Chips with normal salt and chicken gravy, however..........


:lol: Feckin Cosby!

That's the good thing about chips, you can have them so many different ways.
Plain
Plain salt
Chicken salt
Vinegar
Salt and vinegar
Gravy
Tomato sauce
BBQ sauce
Mayonnaise
And plenty others...


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> :lol: Feckin Cosby!
> 
> That's the good thing about chips, you can have them so many different ways.
> Plain
> ...


Oh, they must have some sort of salt on them, the potato is merely a vehicle for the fat and the salt. Sort of like savory donuts.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Oh, they must have some sort of salt on them, the potato is merely a vehicle for the fat and the salt. Sort of like savory donuts.


True, I'm not keen on them plain, but some people are. They must be a bit weird... :verysad


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> True, I'm not keen on them plain, but some people are. They must be a bit weird... :verysad


They've missed the point.


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Just picture it dale, Sunday morning big cup of coffee plate with two soft eggs,bacon toast baked beans and a pile of chips


If you're going to do it don't do it half arsed son go hard or go home .

Fried gypsy toast x 3 slices 
Fried diced potatoes 
Smokey Bacon ( welsh back thick cut ) x 3 
Eggs ( one poached one fried sunny side up ) 
Fried field mushrooms 
Black pudding x 2 
Sausage x 2 ( Irish pork ) 
Fried onions 
Fried Italian tinned tomatoes 
Salt & white pepper

Side order of real chips 
Side order of doorstop toast ( salty welsh butter ) 
Mug of tetley Yorkshire tea ( no sugar it's fattening )

If you keep that down for 30 mins after a night on the swish you're up and at em ready to Rock n Roll again .


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

You had me at smokey bacon josey, no sugar it's fattening :rofl


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

abe01 said:


> You had me at smokey bacon josey, no sugar it's fattening :rofl


Yes I thought I would keep things light hearted but it's a fucking serious business abe :lol:


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I agree. Where I live there is a shop called nevilles, they make the best chips I have ever sampled. 25 years I've been going to this shop for chips I may stray now and again when I'm away from home but once I hit those city limits I know it's nevilles for me


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Yea fuck it a blow out now and again didn't hurt anyone , you know what's coming abe ? you guessed it I'm off to see what's in the fridge outta those ingredients .


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Good on Greeny for exposing the sick lieing frauds. May they be publicly named and drenched in vinegar. :clap:


:lol:


----------



## Francis75 (Jun 6, 2013)

Gwinning Gweeny the Bogan Backslappers idol who has his name tattooed on his flesh in Gween in case he forgets.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I reckon Crusher is right. About it being Birchy because he never mentioned him in his twitter tanty and probably doesn't remember giving him a reference for court in 2006. We shall see sorry for this non chip related post.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I reckon Crusher is right. About it being Birchy because he never mentioned him in his twitter tanty and probably doesn't remember giving him a reference for court in 2006. We shall see *sorry for this non chip related post.*


You shall be stoned to death!


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Also Birchy was heavily involved with Mundine and Geale fight and Danny hates anyone who gets involved with Mundine(Ben Cousins etc.)

http://www.theleader.com.au/story/403474/mundine-geale-rematch-to-be-biggest-bout-in-aussie-history/

And Birchy uses the word fries instead of chips too American and unAustralian for Greeny.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Also Birchy was heavily involved with Mundine and Geale fight and Danny hates anyone who gets involved with Mundine(Ben Cousins etc.)
> 
> http://www.theleader.com.au/story/403474/mundine-geale-rematch-to-be-biggest-bout-in-aussie-history/
> 
> And Birchy uses the word fries instead of chips too American and unAustralian for Greeny.


Danny Doesn't dislike Cousins because of Mundine, he dislikes him because he is a lying Meth Addict, who is involved with some low life folk around perth.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Danny Doesn't dislike Cousins because of Mundine, he dislikes him because he is a lying Meth Addict, who is involved with some low life folk around perth.


and green has no links to these ppl?


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Danny Doesn't dislike Cousins because of Mundine, he dislikes him because he is a lying Meth Addict, who is involved with some low life folk around perth.


 He called him Mundines puppet when he appeared on his KO to drugs card.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/news/wes...-mundines-puppet/story-e6frg13u-1111115508617



> Ben Cousins is anthony Mundine's puppet - Danny Green
> 
> Tim Clarke •
> PerthNow •
> ...


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> and green has no links to these ppl?


Not that i am aware of, obviously they tend to hang around boxing circles, but if you can show me any evidence of him openly fraternising with known criminal figures on a frequent basis i would love to see it. 
That article doesn't prove a whole lot Stif, it reinforces his already low opinion of Cousins by being part of promotions for drug free activity, when Cousins is the face of hypocrisy in that respect.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Powerplow said:


> and green has no links to these ppl?


 Don't know about Green but Hyder does kind of. At the end of the Yordan-Brizuela fight John Kizon came ringside to shake Daud's hand and Craig gave John a smile.Angelo actually tried to pretend he wasn't there.:lol: Go to the 55th minute of this video.

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x11q0l0_daud-cino-yordan-vs-daniel-brizuela-2013-07-06_sport


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@*stiflers mum*

Is there anything you don't know and haven't researched on Greeny?

You sure know a lot about him considering you hate the guy.

Not to mention this has nothing to do with chips. :verysad


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Not that i am aware of, obviously they tend to hang around boxing circles, but if you can show me any evidence of him openly fraternising with known criminal figures on a frequent basis i would love to see it.
> That article doesn't prove a whole lot Stif, it reinforces his already low opinion of Cousins by being part of promotions for drug free activity, when Cousins is the face of hypocrisy in that respect.


I know he has stuck up for them in the past, not that i have a problem with that or them. I seem to remember he was seated with bikies at a bout in perth which mundine headlined and green co head lined. Cant find any sources.... not that that disproves anything.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> @*stiflers mum*
> 
> Is there anything you don't know and haven't researched on Greeny?
> 
> ...


 Nah mate Im a big crime nerd and have read a lot of books on organised crime,police corruption etc. Neddy Smith,Tom Domican the Carlton Crew etc. and John Kizon is heavily involved with many of them. I didn't know of Craigs association with him until someone mentioned it on the forum. As I said I don't know if Greeny has anything to do with him but Angelo did his best to ignore John.
Gealey's manager did a long stint in jail don't know what for so it's hardly a new thing in boxing. I don't hate Green I just think he's a hypocrite..........OK I hate him a little bit.:smile


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sawspan said:


> Not that i am aware of, obviously they tend to hang around boxing circles, but if you can show me any evidence of him openly fraternising with known criminal figures on a frequent basis i would love to see it.
> That article doesn't prove a whole lot Stif, it reinforces his already low opinion of Cousins by being part of promotions for drug free activity, when Cousins is the face of hypocrisy in that respect.


 For his many faults Mundine is passionate in his anti-drugs/alcohol stance as proven by his donations to Gorman house. $150,000

http://exwwwsvh.stvincents.com.au/assets/files/pdf/Health Spirit 2010 XMas Issue.pdf page 22

Cousins is a high profile drug addict his attempts to help him would be be seen by Green as a publicity stunt to sell a fight whereas Mundine genuinely hates drugs and alcohol. His(failed) attempts to help Ben would of been genuine IMO and for Danny to belittle it is a publicity stunt is a little weak. If he had helped Ben get clean it may of inspired other unknown addicts to follow suit.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke (Jun 27, 2012)

Josey Wales said:


> If you're going to do it don't do it half arsed son go hard or go home .
> 
> Fried gypsy toast x 3 slices
> Fried diced potatoes
> ...


Sounds about right but we usually have some baked beans too.

As to chip toppings I hope the English genius that first poured a vindaloo over his chips has been properly honoured?!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I fucking love chips cooked the old fashioned way, in lard, why don't they do that any more, FFS! What, with the discovery that trans-fats are way worse that saturated fats then it doesn't even make any sense!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Sounds about right but we usually have some baked beans too.
> 
> As to chip toppings I hope the English genius that first poured a vindaloo over his chips has been properly honoured?!


Fuck, vindaloo on chips would be great! I'm going to make a vindaloo later in the week, then cook some chips using duck or goose fat and have at it :yep


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Sounds about right but we usually have some baked beans too.
> 
> As to chip toppings I hope the English genius that first poured a vindaloo over his chips has been properly honoured?!


Hey Duke has it going mate ? I first learnt how to cook a curry about 30 years back when i had just got my first flat away from home in the rougher part of the city i was going into the Asian supermarket buying tins of Heinz curry soup and pouring it over a bag of chips when the old guy behind the counter invited me to learn how to cook curry correctly the thing is vindaloo was just a way of preserving meat in hot countries like India originally I've just evolved my own version of it over the years and make it more madras style because the Mrs and kids don't like it too hot but at the first sniff of a winter chill I bang a hot bastard down me to prevent the flu taking hold , works a treat and obviously my favorite is lamb . :lol:


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

@bruiserh89

I think it's time for a thread dedicated to chips.
We can't tolerate people like @stiflers mum ruining good chip threads with his off topic Danny Green bashing.

It's not acceptable, it stops here.

With your written permission I will make a genuine OZ CHB certified chip thread, so Stifler can continue on his merry vendetta against Danny Green in it's own thread.

If these proceedings go ahead, will you, bruiserh89, transfer all chip related posts into the new thread?

This is a warning, for if this does not happen soon, I fear this is what will become of our chips.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Let's ponder just one question to Greeny, over face book or however, how does 'True Blue' Greeny like his chips?


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> Let's ponder just one question to Greeny, over face book or however, how does 'True Blue' Greeny like his chips?


This clearly needs to be a question for future interviews.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> This clearly needs to be a question for future interviews.


Only question that really needs answering, ol' boy. The taboo tattoo he sports answers all else!


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad to see this thread has got back on topic after a few posters tried to hijack it with Danny green talk :lol: Is chip culture different in different states? Do people in south Australia do things different to say qld when it comes to chips?


----------



## St Pecktor (Jun 8, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Glad to see this thread has got back on topic after a few posters tried to hijack it with Danny green talk :lol: Is chip culture different in different states? Do people in south Australia do things different to say qld when it comes to chips?


South Australians (like the rest of us) place them in their mouths while Queenslanders insert them in their japs eye.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

abe01 said:


> Glad to see this thread has got back on topic after a few posters tried to hijack it with Danny green talk :lol: Is chip culture different in different states? Do people in south Australia do things different to say qld when it comes to chips?


Well, they call potato cakes "potato scallops" in Queensland, but both states you mentioned are full of fucking weirdos.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

St Pecktor said:


> South Australians (like the rest of us) place them in their mouths while Queenslanders insert them in their japs eye.


:lol: those crazy queenslanders. Dale brings up another of my favorite fried potato treats the potato scollop the underrated cousin of the mighty hot chip


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

abe01 said:


> :lol: those crazy queenslanders. Dale brings up another of my favorite fried potato treats the potato scollop the underrated cousin of the mighty hot chip


Ah yes, scallops are the goods. :cheers

I have heard from some very strange people though, that they prefer those funny looking potato gem things. More weirdos. :verysad


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> Ah yes, scallops are the goods. :cheers
> 
> I have heard from some very strange people though, that they prefer those funny looking potato gem things. More weirdos. :verysad


I must say, i don't mind some brown has, I mean a hash brown for breaky!


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

DBerry said:


> I must say, i don't mind some brown has, I mean a hash brown for breaky!


:lol:

Yes, Hash browns do make a lovely morning delight. :smile


----------



## zelky (May 28, 2013)

Hash browns...Mmmmm! 45 cents each at Woolworth in the deli. I get a few every week. Yum!


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

i've got the 'tradesmans heart attack' breaky down pat at McDougles. You take one sausage and egg McDougluffin, one Bacon and Egg McDougluffin a packet of sauce *extra* and a hash brown. Discard a McDougleuffin and comine all the rest, death awaitin'.............


----------



## bruiserh89 (May 20, 2013)

Sox said:


> @bruiserh89
> 
> I think it's time for a thread dedicated to chips.
> We can't tolerate people like @stiflers mum ruining good chip threads with his off topic Danny Green bashing.
> ...


Some of your finest mate. WTF? I guess I did start it....


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

The few occasions I eat macas I like to put my "fries" on the mcchicken, not as good as chips and fresh bread but tasty all the same


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

abe01 said:


> The few occasions I eat macas I like to put my "fries" on the mcchicken, not as good as chips and fresh bread but tasty all the same


Their fries and fish burgers are ok, but I won't eat the meat burgers, fucken disgusting things. uke


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Danny Green article on louts harassing fast food workers and discarding rubbish(more than likely chips and chip containers)thoughtlessly.

https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/16385950/green-declares-war-on-bad-behaviour/



> The IBO cruiserweight world champion told his followers to "pull up any knob-headed mates" who behaved like the Claremont and Leederville revellers described in a story on the McManners debate in _The Weekend _ _West. _
> 
> "Think if it was your mum, dad, brother or sister working in these stores," Green said.
> 
> ...


 Greeny laying down the law to chip disrespecters.:happy


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Danny Green article on louts harassing fast food workers and discarding rubbish(more than likely chips and chip containers)thoughtlessly.
> 
> https://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/16385950/green-declares-war-on-bad-behaviour/
> 
> Greeny laying down the law to chip disrespecters.:happy


I think the grinny one wants his own platform in the shape of the Dr Phil show.

Good advice to have members of the public approach these people in the streets and then having both sides kick the shit out of each other.... Well done for causing more violence...... Green could also show a bit more decorum in his posts

Stiff you gotta stop following this bloke on social media, your going to have a mental health breakdown :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Kel said:


> Stiff you gotta stop following this bloke on social media, your going to have a mental health breakdown :yep


Danny Green has two shadows - TCboxa and Stifflers Mum.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Kel said:


> I think the grinny one wants his own platform in the shape of the Dr Phil show.
> 
> Good advice to have members of the public approach these people in the streets and then having both sides kick the shit out of each other.... Well done for causing more violence...... Green could also show a bit more decorum in his posts
> 
> Stiff you gotta stop following this bloke on social media, your going to have a mental health breakdown :yep


 It's funny he complains about social media when people questioned Wlodarczyk as an opponent when he tried to deny he tried to top himself yet here he is using it to air his little dramas.atsch
I should but the hypocrisy boggles the mind I should try and stay away but like a moth to a flame I am drawn to see what he has to say.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Kel said:


> Stiff you gotta stop following this bloke on social media, your going to have a mental health breakdown :yep


Stiffy is a closet hugger, there's no way he could dislike him that much yet still give him so much attention. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Danny Green has two shadows - TCboxa and Stifflers Mum.


:lol:atsch And Ashley,20a87,Teke,my brother,slugger3000,donkeyking,TC Boxa have 1-you.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Sox said:


> Stiffy is a closet hugger, there's no way he could dislike him that much yet still give him so much attention. :deal


 You got me.:deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> :lol:atsch And Ashley,20a87,Teke,my brother,slugger3000,donkeyking,TC Boxa have 1-you.:lol:


Caught an even bigger fish than I expected :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

I am not even going to try and figure out what you are alluding to. Keep up the important detective work.:good


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I am not even going to try and figure out what you are alluding to. Keep up the important detective work.:good


Good luck with your on-going crusade across both forums against Danny Green. Hope it brings you great joy :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Spider said:


> Good luck with your on-going crusade across both forums against Danny Green. Hope it brings you great joy :cheers


 Glad to see you like my work Spiderhavebeen. :good Now back to your detective work expose Ashley or anyone else that supports the man Greeny is obsessed with or to the lounge to expose Jenna/Slugger or some other pointless obsession you have with complete strangers on a message board.:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> Glad to see you like my work Spiderhavebeen. :good Now back to your detective work expose Ashley or anyone else that supports the man Greeny is obsessed with or to the lounge to expose Jenna/Slugger or some other pointless obsession you have with complete strangers on a message board.:cheers


What you saying is you follow me around a lot. Same as you do Danny Green. I already knew that :good


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

C'mon gents, back on topic.


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Spider said:


> Caught an even bigger fish than I expected :lol:


You know what's good with fish? Yep hot chips :deal


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon gents, back on topic.


On a health kick. Started a week ago. The exercise was already in place, but I was wasting the good work at the dinner table. Lost 1.5kg so far. So on track.

But chips are well and truly off the list. Dinner tonight will look more like this >>>


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> You know what's good with fish? Yep hot chips :deal


Read above. Fuck off with the chips you pricks!!


----------



## abe01 (Jun 4, 2013)

How much did you change your diet spider? What about potato gems are they allowed :yep


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

abe01 said:


> How much did you change your diet spider? What about potato gems are they allowed :yep


There's no written diet or rules really. Just avoid anything that tastes good about sums it up. Only looking to trim about 5kg. Then the suffering can ease a bit.


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> I reckon Crusher is right. About it being Birchy because he never mentioned him in his twitter tanty and probably doesn't remember giving him a reference for court in 2006. We shall see sorry for this non chip related post.


Its not Birch, he's already come out & said that, keep guessing germ


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> There's no written diet or rules really. Just avoid anything that tastes good about sums it up. Only looking to trim about 5kg. Then the suffering can ease a bit.


You don't have to ditch the tasty food totally, just watch the calories.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> You don't have to ditch the tasty food totally, just watch the calories.


Yeah, I just like chocolate, pizza and shit like that a bit too much. Luckily I exercise regularly or I'd be a fat prick like a few of my mates. I've already shamed one of them to come along for the ride, but end of week one he's put on, not taken off :lol:

Poor bastard was shocked when he weighed in. I reckon that will sting him into action.


----------



## Sox (May 19, 2013)

Spider said:


> Yeah, I just like chocolate, pizza and shit like that a bit too much. Luckily I exercise regularly or I'd be a fat prick like a few of my mates. I've already shamed one of them to come along for the ride, but end of week one he's put on, not taken off :lol:
> 
> Poor bastard was shocked when he weighed in. I reckon that will sting him into action.


You sound like me with the chocolate, mmmmmm love Cadbury Dream!

Also only being a few kg overweight, it's easy enough to keep under control.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Sox said:


> You sound like me with the chocolate, mmmmmm love Cadbury Dream!
> 
> Also only being a few kg overweight, it's easy enough to keep under control.


Easter is the real Christmas in my book.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Just eat these chips boys.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

Bradman said:


> Its not Birch, he's already come out & said that, keep guessing germ


 Who Greeny? Oh well just thought that because he didn't mention him as a former trainer. Threads not about that anymore anyway choad. Were talking chips.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Outa here. Stick the chips up your arses bastards :damn


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Sox said:


> C'mon gents, back on topic.


They are some good looking chips, Soxy!


abe01 said:


> You know what's good with fish? Yep hot chips :deal


Abe knows what's good :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Outa here. Stick the chips up your arses bastards :damn


So no interest in these, then?


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

Call this a chip thread ? Not one mention of a pre teen favorite of mine , wait for it 
















Crinkle Cut beauties :happy


----------



## Josey Wales (Jun 4, 2013)

DBerry said:


> So no interest in these, then?


That pie looks the bollocks mate the spreading of the gravy make it look like there's a bit of fancy trellis work occurring to boot ,


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Josey Wales said:


> That pie looks the bollocks mate the spreading of the gravy make it look like there's a bit of fancy trellis work occurring to boot ,


That looks like a great meal, full stop, Josie. That pie does look exceptional, though. Spidey hasn't been sighted since that post, diet broken.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

DBerry said:


> That looks like a great meal, full stop, Josie. That pie does look exceptional, though. Spidey hasn't been sighted since that post, diet broken.


Diet on track. But got a bit thirsty watching the State of Origin last night.

Scales still showed a 0.1 kg loss this morning compared to the day before. So the beers haven't done any damage :huh

Missing hot chips and pizza though. Stop posting the fucking chip pictures :ibutt


----------



## Kel (May 22, 2013)

You do realise that alcohol dehydrates you and if you have a shitload of piss the night before and don't eat, then your morning weight will be less than normal.


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)

Had dinner before I went out on the piss.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

It's not Birchy @Bradman @Crusher

https://www.facebook.com/DannyGreenBoxer?directed_target_id=0



> June 10 at 6:29am
> ..
> 
> Danny Green
> ...


----------



## Dudman (Sep 21, 2013)

stiflers mum said:


> It's not Birchy @*Bradman* @*Crusher*
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/DannyGreenBoxer?directed_target_id=0


well i did tell you


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

You did I will eat some humble pie with chips.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


> Diet on track. But got a bit thirsty watching the State of Origin last night.
> 
> Scales still showed a 0.1 kg loss this morning compared to the day before. So the beers haven't done any damage :huh
> 
> Missing hot chips and pizza though. Stop posting the fucking chip pictures :ibutt


So none of these over the last couple of days, then?


----------



## DB Cooper (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Spider said:


>


Smell 'em, Spidey, just smell 'em :yep


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

I could give go the method of cooking those ones second from bottom, quite a healthy way to eat potatoes, actually.


----------

